# water stain on untreated pine



## knocker (15 Jan 2007)

How do i get rid of a water stain on untreated pine furniture please?


----------



## PowerTool (15 Jan 2007)

Don't know - how deep into the wood is it ?
Possible to sand it out if only very shallow,or even stain over the top with water-based stain ?

Andrew


----------



## johnnyb (15 Jan 2007)

hose down and scrub with a scotchbrite pad. dry with a fan as quick as poss then sand of the raised grain.


----------



## knocker (16 Jan 2007)

Thank you all for your help Re water stain on pine.
Knocker


----------



## wood-finishes-direct (18 Jan 2007)

Water marks in pine/soft wood can almost always be 95% removed by washing the surface with plain water and scrubbing the surface with wire wool or a scotch pad. The water will dissolve the stain and raise the grain simultaneously so sanding the grain flat again will remove the remainder of the mark. If using a sander always finish sanding by hand with the grain to avoid sanding marks.
Good luck!


----------

